# Road Race Replicas bodies



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I bought a few of these and they seem a little flimsy to me. Anyone else have any input on these? 

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*ok..*

The resin is not as ridgid as abs plastic that other bodies are made of.

Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I had the same thought when I rec'd my first RRR Torino a few years back. However, she's held up fine although I don't race them as much as the other brands I have. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I bought two direct, another one as an unfinished (unstarted) project off 3bay. The two I bought myself are fine, but had the same impression of the one I got second hand. Didn't know if it was exposed to heat, solvent, or what, but it has less gloss and more flex than same model I ordered myself. Maybe it's a fake RRR repro?

Haven't ordered anything from RRR in a while. Pricey, and they can take their time to ship, but all pieces and parts I have ordered have done very nicely.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

I think they can take more of a beating than jl


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

RRR is a cool company. Yes, a little pricey but they have the goods. Some of Model Motoring's bodies and parts are little nicer...but their selection is so small. RRR has everything. They have a lot nice decals too. I LOVE their dirt Modifieds

I've spent some pretty bucks there over the last 5 years. I must have at least 30 bodies from them, maybe even more. Lord knows I've bought dozens and dozens of the wheel sets from them as well.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Ditto- I have bought a lot of stuff from them as well. When I get a car on 3bay and it needs bumpers or glass, I get it from RRR, even though it isn't cheap. I have had no issues with the bodies I have purchased.
Jim


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

RRR has lots of good stuff. For modeling I love his wheels and their Vintage NASCAR decals are the best their is. For owning a replica of a rare TJET or fixing up an old one they can't be beat. I won't race his FRAY lightened bodies ie the Lola and MAKO Shark has they will shatter with a hard wall shot. Overall 99% of his stuff is great,

Roger Corrie


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

There is a huge cost difference between a resin casting mold and an injection mold
for styrene based plastics.As far as resins go, the more flexible,the less breakable.
There are fillers that add strength,but also weight.The only disadvantage to RRR
material is thread stripping,but inserts can cure that.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I put in my share of 300.00 orders with RRR, and everytime I talked to Phil he was short and "c'mon,c'mon, I got things to do" with me.
one car had broke windshield posts, the truck (semi and tow) tops don't sit right and had to be filed down, and I was shorted a slimline thunderbrush once. all the other stuff was fine, but damn, if someone is throwing 300.00 to me for resins, you bet I would be throwing 2-3 extra freebies bodies in there. Remember, I use to cast and know how many cars come outta one mold and batch of resin.
And since he started listing on fleabay he hasn't really made anything new. (although I haven't looked in a while).


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

don't get me wrong, theres alot of cool stuff Phil does, I just decided to spend money elsewhere, theres lots of slot dealers out there, and to me and a bunch of guys I run into at the shows, resin reproduction and oddball cars are hot right now and theres no room to be a resin guy with a i'm better then you attitude.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Seth... I have spent well over 4 grand with RRR and I have never gotten anything free from them, and while I don't expect to ... it would be nice to know that my business was appreciated. 

To be fair to RRR, very few companies have ever given me anything for free ... no matter how much I've spent with them. 

Dash, on the other hand has ALWAYS thrown in some freebies. NCPhobbies once gave me one of their higher end Wizzards Patriots, a 70+ dollar value, for free as a XMAS gift. Plus, they have thrown a few Tyco's (mib) for free as well over the years. How classy was that?

I think Phil is a good guy, and I'm glad that RRR exists, but I get the feeling when I talk to him that he might rather be doing something else. On several occassions he's mentioned that he barely makes a profit on his company. I think it's more a labor of love for him. It's gotta be a tough road. 

I don't order from RRR as much as I used to. I already have two or more of every body he offers. After DASH hit the scene, Phil had a chance to sell a lot of his modified bodies for use with DASH's chrome kits. Instead of increasing production to keep up with new demand, he decided to raise the prices 40% on the bodies alone. I didn't understand why he did that and I chose not to order them, and I was set to buy about 6-8 of them too ... but he made his choice and I made mine. There were no hard feelings, at least not on my part. I wish Phil and RRR all the best.


----------

